# Chittum- Mangrove Build 21 / Mangrove Performance 18 at Miami Boatshow



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Very nice write up! That 21 looks purty, and the hatsu w/o the cowling section looks kind of cool...they could be onto something


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

That Mangrove is sitting great. I'd be interested to pole the 21 in a little wind. Wonder how manageable it is. I imagine it would still be better than my 18 Redfisher.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bryson said:


> That Mangrove is sitting great. I'd be interested to pole the 21 in a little wind. Wonder how manageable it is. I imagine it would still be better than my 18 Redfisher.


It would probably make a great drift boat...
Jokes aside, these are beautiful skiffs!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It would probably make a great drift boat...
> Jokes aside, these are beautiful skiffs!


Yes, I would actually prefer the extra weight of the F70 I think. Or how about the old 2 stroke 90


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

Steve nice review later Doug you going to the show ? I'm in ga heading to


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

21 is at Houston show now


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

Douglas Smith said:


> 21 is at Houston show now


CHITTUM


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Douglas Smith said:


> 21 is at Houston show now


Pics?


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

JT Van Zandt is supposed to be getting a 21 down here in Rockport soon. I am definitely interested to see how it runs and poles. That price tag, though... it costs as much as my first home.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

AggieFlyGuy said:


> JT Van Zandt is supposed to be getting a 21 down here in Rockport soon. I am definitely interested to see how it runs and poles. That price tag, though... it costs as much as my first home.


Does he have it yet? I passed an all white Chittum Sunday coming thru town but didn't get a good look passing by, might have been a 21.


----------



## rks36 (Mar 6, 2021)

😍


----------

